# Any guesses



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

This red is on one my females and one male guppy. No one else has issues. Blurry pic, but ou can see.

I did just resubstrate and plant the tank yesterday and it was a bit stressful for them. But I think I noticed this before I started. 

We are at the end of the nitrogen cycle on the tank....Ammonia, nitrite and nitrates are present but all fish are very healthy acting.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Image didn't post....give me a minute

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nevermind, they both cleared up!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

